# General > Birdwatching >  Question

## Seabird

Can any one tell me what type of pipit this is ?

----------


## kas

It looks like a Meadow Pipit.

From the habitat (by the sea due to seaweed), you would think it would be a Rock pipit, but it does not have dark legs, it has sort of pink legs. Rock pipits are normally darker than this bird as well.So I would opt for Meadow.

Hopefully someone else will be to confirm or disagree
Pipits are not the easiest to ID, well not for me.

----------


## Kenn

Where did you take the picture Seabird? I can see that is was on the shoreline but were you near  any sand dunes? If so I would concur that it is most likely the meadow version as they are quite  happy breeding amongst the dunes.

----------


## Seabird

> Where did you take the picture Seabird? I can see that is was on the shoreline but were you near  any sand dunes? If so I would concur that it is most likely the meadow version as they are quite  happy breeding amongst the dunes.


Picture taken on shore line at John O'Groats.
I thought Meadow Pipit or Tree Pipit, but i believe the tree Pipit has a thicker beak.
One of the reasons i don't do a lot of bird watching is there are so many birds that look so alike and don't seem to fit the book pictures.
And they don't stand still and say cheese when i'm trying to get their picture.
They can be so inconsiderate

----------


## highlander

know the feeling, the amount of times, i think im going to get a good picture of a bird, it decides to play shy and turn away from me

----------


## Kenn

Infuriating isn't it when they take off leaving just a blurr as you click! 
6 bird books and can't find a likeness in any 1 of them if I have a picture I often Google search as long as I know the species.

With regards to the pipit, there is an area just along from Groats under Duncansby Head that would be an ideal nesting place.

----------


## Rheghead

I would like to agree with kas, it's a meadow pipit for me, though I wonder how many meadow pipits I've mistaken for rock pipits now ::  .  

The boldly streaked back and the lighter legs is a good giveaway over a rock pipit. :Grin:

----------


## gleeber

Here lies the first lesson in birdwatching. Even with a good picture the experts may still disagree on whether its a meadow pipit or a tree pipit or for all you know some rarity that just flew in from Siberia.
There are so many slight variations in the make up of birds that identification may not be possible without other distinguishing characteristics.
Habitat, flight, stance, feeding and the birds voice will often need to be used as a means of identification.
I'm not an expert and couldnt tell from the picture supplied, and comparing it to my bird book illustration, whether its a meadow or a tree pipit or something on its holidays from Siberia.

----------


## kas

> Here lies the first lesson in birdwatching. Even with a good picture the experts may still disagree on whether its a meadow pipit or a tree pipit or for all you know some rarity that just flew in from Siberia.
> There are so many slight variations in the make up of birds that identification may not be possible without other distinguishing characteristics.
> Habitat, flight, stance, feeding and the birds voice will often need to be used as a means of identification.
> I'm not an expert and couldnt tell from the picture supplied, and comparing it to my bird book illustration, whether its a meadow or a tree pipit or something on its holidays from Siberia.


Well said, this is so true. The one thing I will say though is that pipits are one of the hardest to ID and as you say habitat, song and habits are very important in ID. The other thing that is hard to tell from a photo is the birds size, unless you have a comparison in the photo.

But other birds are so much easier to ID, so dont let this put anyone off.

----------


## Seabird

I went to Strathy Point looking for cetaceans, the only thing I found was this
fantastic looking coloured bird.

----------


## Rheghead

> Here lies the first lesson in birdwatching. Even with a good picture the experts may still disagree on whether its a meadow pipit or a tree pipit or for all you know some rarity that just flew in from Siberia.


Here lies the second lesson, unless you are an expert, (or claim to be!) does it really matter if it was a tree pipit or a meadow pipit?  At the end of the day, most will have had a good day out looking at the birds and wildlife.

----------


## Rheghead

> I went to Strathy Point looking for cetaceans, the only thing I found was this
> fantastic looking coloured bird.


a male northern wheatear....i think

great photo!

----------


## pulteney person

Fantastic photo of the male wheatear. It's one of my favourite birds.  I look out for them every year.  The earliest date in the year I ever saw one was 27th March.

----------


## Rheghead

A good way to remember and spot wheatears is the rhyme...

A small bird with a white rear
must be a wheatear!! :Grin: 

Because when they fly the male and female have white rears, obviously...

----------


## catherine nicol

> Here lies the second lesson, unless you are an expert, (or claim to be!) does it really matter if it was a tree pipit or a meadow pipit?  At the end of the day, most will have had a good day out looking at the birds and wildlife.


Here, here, what better way to see the countryside and pass the day.

I saw a minke cetacean this morning at 8am whilst at Dunnet Head looking for puffin............no puffin could I find.  So that more than made up for it.

----------


## gleeber

Withdrawn to avoid identification matters from being lost lol

----------


## catherine nicol

> As a rookie birdwatcher I've never considered the option that it may not matter whether I am able to correctly identify birds. As an adult convertee and still a rookie after 15 years, unless I can correctly identify a bird. it doesnt go into my tick book. 
> Personally I think its an important part of birdwatching, whether expert or rookie, to be able to correctly identify birds. 
> I have a feeling most ardent birdwatchers would frown on half of your lesson Rheghead, but I would be interested in what others have to say about it.



Also withdrawn as intention in response misleading.  See later message.

----------


## Seabird

> Here, here, what better way to see the countryside and pass the day.
> 
> I saw a minke cetacean this morning at 8am whilst at Dunnet Head looking for puffin............no puffin could I find.  So that more than made up for it.


Catherine i'm very interested in your Minke sighting it may be the first one seen this season along the mainland coast of Scotland, i was looking at Strathy on Sat but saw non.
If you have not done so can you send a report to the seawatch foundation or Mary Leg of thr Ranger Service.
And i would like some details if possible (colinb51@aol.com) Many Thanks

----------


## gleeber

I feel slightly rebuked catherine Nicol so I will withdraw my post. 
However I thought it was very much in line with the process of the thread.

----------


## golach

> Can you open a new thread for this 'debate' so that Seabird's original 'Question on the ID of pipit' doesn't get lost here.
> 
> Thank you


Why should Gleeber open a new debate, this is the birdwatching forum and in my opinion Gleeber made a justified "Twitcher type" remark. I was interested in the birdwatcher forum, as a no nothing birdwatcher, but I'll give it a miss now

----------


## highlander

[QUOTE=catherine nicol]Here, here, what better way to see the countryside and pass the day.

I saw a minke cetacean this morning at 8am whilst at Dunnet Head looking for puffin............no puffin could I find.  So that more than made up for it.[/QUOTE

I dont think you were right in saying to gleeber to start a new thread, the answer he gave back was justified, when you yourself mentioned the above, which could well have totally changed the topic, and as a newbie to this birdwatching and like others, it makes me feel what i may type in the future, will not be to YOUR approval.

----------


## catherine nicol

Sincere apologies to Gleeber, Golach and Highlander...............I was not rebuking anyone, far from it.  I myself need to learn about IDing etc I just thought that a new thread on the subject would have been good because that way it would have received a new title and not get lost in the thread of Seabirds 'Question' thread.  People could then have been drawn to separate items in the Forum.

You totally misunderstood my comment.  For that apologies, I was also hoping that opening a new thread would help expand the forum.  Silly me, I consider myself well and truly put in my place, thank you.

It is good to have a discussion/debate/whatever on any subject as a lot can be learnt from these types of things.  I was only thinking of Seabird and the particular question he/she raised not seeing the negative effect of asking for this.

I am a total amateur myself and concur Highlander that you are right to comment on the Minke aspect of one of my posts.  I did open a separate thread on this as well this morning.

Thanks for putting me right.

----------


## highlander

Thank you catherine, appologies accepted.

----------

